# Forum General Introduce Yourself  Здраствуйте

## vheissu

Привет, everyone, 
I'm a novice of Russian. I am from Canada, currently living in Korea. I took Russian for 2 semesters in University a couple of years ago. Pretty soon, I'm heading to Beijing and taking the Trans-Mongolia route through Siberia all the way to Moscow and then going on to St. Petersburg. I am interested in Russian language and culture, and I am pretty excited to be going there! I'd be happy to hear any recommendations (I'll be staying in Listvyanka and Yekaterinburg on the way, as well as of course the two capitals!). 
Mostly, though, I'm herе to brush up on my Russian. I left my materials at home, so I need a little bit of extra help! Especially with Russian that will help me as a tourist. 
My first question is the word take. I know брать/взять, but I think that's only for when you receive something. I am talking about when a vehicle (bus, car, train...) takes you somewhere. 
With my Google-fu I found приносить. Does that sound right? Like, could I say Приносите меня в красную площади, пожалуйста. Forgive if I've just butchered it. It's been a while! I'll also post this on another forum in case no one is looking at these!

----------


## Nick_Siberian

Hi vheissu! My name is Nick, I study English few months, and know it not good, but I will try help you.
You are right, Брать/Взять - mean "take", for example "I take your pen" - "Я беру твою ручку". 
Приносить mean "bring" - use when you move something, for example "I brought this book from library" - "я принес эту книгу из библиотеки".
sorry for my mistakes.

----------


## maxmixiv

Привет, vheissu, 
This stuff is not so easy.  
You can tell the taxi driver your destination simply as "Красная площадь, пожалуйста".  Not correct grammar, but you will be understood.
Otherwise you should know a lot: which preposition is to be used when, which noun's case etc. 
For example if you describe your route, you could say these phrases:
 До Листвянки я поеду на поезде...
 Из Москвы в Санкт-Петербург я полечу на самолёте...
 На Красную площадь, пожалуйста!
 Отвезите меня на Красную площадь, пожалуйста!
 Этот автобус идёт до Эрмитажа? / Я доеду на этом автобусе до Эрмитажа?
 Как мне попасть на Байкал? Вы можете меня отвезти туда? 
The verb you are probaly seaching for is "возить" (довозить, привозить, отвозить, перевозить, ...), not "приносить", but it is often skipped.

----------


## Throbert McGee

> Like, could I say Приносите меня в красную площади, пожалуйста. Forgive if I've just butchered it. It's been a while!

 That would basically imply "Carry me on your shoulders to Red Square, please!" 
The verb pair *носить/нести* (and prefixed forms of it) means "to transport/carry on foot", while *возить/везти* is "to transport/carry by vehicle" -- and you can also use *возить/везти* to translate "The taxi _took_ me somewhere." (But "I _took_ a taxi somewhere" would use a different verb altogether.) 
Also, as a rough rule of thumb, the preposition *в* tends to be used with enclosed spaces, while *на* tends to be used with open spaces, which is why one says "*на* Красную площадь". (But on the other hand, there are a lot of exceptions to this, like using *в* to say "to a city," even though cities don't have roofs and are "open spaces.")

----------


## Doomer

> Also, as a rough rule of thumb, the preposition *в* tends to be used with enclosed spaces, while *на* tends to be used with open spaces, which is why one says "*на* Красную площадь". (But on the other hand, there are a lot of exceptions to this, like using *в* to say "to a city," even though cities don't have roofs and are "open spaces.")

 Very nicely noticed

----------

